# For Sale Motion Table Pc with one step estimating software



## OnSite Painters (Jul 25, 2007)

Used Equipment
What's Included : 
Motion Computing LEI600 Table Pc
Intel Pentium M Processor LV 778 (1.6GHz) with 30gb HDD
512MB Memory (Upgradeable)
(12.1 Display) View Anywhere 
Auto Plane adapter 
Convertible keyboard 
Feild case 
Microsoft office 2007
Samsung External dvd write master
One Step Estimating software 

Excellent condition 
You can email me @ [email protected] for pricing and more info.
Thanks 

Pick up can be in New York or New Jersery.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Did you try putting this on E Bay?


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

I think you've got to have pics...


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

This guy is a spammer, won't be seeing him again unless he sells.


----------



## cole191919 (Jan 10, 2008)

No pictures, no price, no previous posts, no credibility?


----------



## OnSite Painters (Jul 25, 2007)

You can email me @ [email protected] for pricing and more info. Email your contact info and I will give you the details or contact me @ 718- 227-5322 (mon-fri) 9:00 am to 5:00 pm. I'll post some photos soon. 
I am new to paint talk.com, I singed up last week.
www.onsitepainters.com


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

OnSite Painters said:


> You can email me @ [email protected] for pricing and more info.
> Email your contact info and I will give you the details or contact me @ 718- 227-5322 (mon-fri) 9:00 am to 5:00 pm. I'll post some photos soon.
> I am a new to paint talk.com, I singed up last week.
> www.onsitepainters.com


How about getting into the grove of things b 4 selling something. Won't go good here brother with that kinda Shiznit.


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

send me your info and you'll be on a great email and phone list for companies who sell estimating equipment and software:thumbup:


----------



## cole191919 (Jan 10, 2008)

I agree with Tim, with all due respect Onsite, with this being your first post at Painttalk, it would seem that this is just another place for you to see if you can sell your stuff


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

cole191919 said:


> I agree with Tim, with all due respect Onsite, with this being your first post at Painttalk, it would seem that this is just another place for you to see if you can sell your stuff


This doesn't deserve respect. He should have reviewed the site b 4 posting. He would have known this isn't that type of site where one could hit and run and expect a profit.


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

Hmmmm

Paint a job
No go Backs
Make a profit

...correct me if I am wrong, but this is a sound business plan. It sounds like mine.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

4ThGeneration said:


> Hmmmm
> 
> Paint a job
> No go Backs
> ...


Guess i should have explained that a little better. He should not expect to make a profit off of us here, at painttalk.com without some type of credibility. Would you jump on his offer without knowing a damn thing about him?


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

Nah, I was just messin with ya. If people do buy on impulse when it comes to painting I need that mailing list.


----------



## OnSite Painters (Jul 25, 2007)

timhag said:


> Guess i should have explained that a little better. He should not expect to make a profit off of us here, at painttalk.com without some type of credibility. Would you jump on his offer without knowing a damn thing about him?


 
I will not make a profit on the sale of the equipment here. If you are not interest just move on and stop wasting your time posting. There better things to do for your buisness. I purchased the equipment and now Iam selling it at at a discount. Iam in the Painting & Restoration Buisness not used equipment sales. I'am trying to reach out to professional contractors that are interested. We are selling our Service and Products everyday to home owners with our flyers, postcards and ect. But it's not Ok with you here. This will be my last responce to this issue. I have better things to do for my buisness. I will still post on this site from time in and out but that's not my focus on my buisness. Sorry to offend anybody here. If you need the computer and want to save some money for your buisness then reply. 

Thanks


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

OnSite Painters said:


> I will not make a profit on the sale of the equipment here. If you are not interest just move on and stop wasting your time posting. There better things to do for your buisness. I purchased the equipment and now Iam selling it at at a discount. Iam in the Painting & Restoration Buisness not used equipment sales. I'am trying to reach out to professional contractors that are interested. We are selling our Service and Products everyday to home owners with our flyers, postcards and ect. But it's not Ok with you here. This will be my last responce to this issue. I have better things to do for my buisness. I will still post on this site from time in and out but that's not my focus on my buisness. Sorry to offend anybody here. If you need the computer and want to save some money for your buisness then reply.
> 
> Thanks


Thats more like it brother.Give a little intro, say whats up to the fellow painters. Let the people in the room feel you out. You will gain respect. 

Welcome to the site Onsite:thumbsup:


----------

